# Apprentice Collet Chuck?Who owns one,do you like it?



## LandfillLumber (Dec 26, 2011)

I have some gift cert. for craft spply and want to gte a collet chuck.I see the appentice is $90 with 5 collets much cheaper then all the other collet chucks CS sells.I think I remember someone telling me that one of the collet chucks on the market use some odd ball collet that you can't buy easily?Thanks for youe advice,Victor


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 26, 2011)

It looks exactly the same as the one that I got from PSI.I really like it,I only use the 3/4 and 1/4 collets.I wonder how I got along without it!

Steve


----------



## bensoelberg (Dec 26, 2011)

I have it, it works great!


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 26, 2011)

the woodcraft  set is the one that uses non-standard collets


----------



## paramount Pen (Dec 27, 2011)

Do they make these that will work with MT1 shop fox?


----------



## soligen (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like the one from PSI.  Just double check that it uses the ER-32 collets and you are good to go.

BTW, KBC Tool up on 18 Mile Rd has collets in all the sizes if you need more and want to get the m locally.


----------



## tim self (Dec 27, 2011)

Victor, it's a good buy.  Then after you get used to it, get the 18 piece set of collets from 800watts on ebay.  Then you can hold anything round from 20mm down.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 27, 2011)

+ 1. What Tim said.

Lin.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I called them and it is the ER-32 collets that I can get any place in the city.Thanks again,Victor


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 27, 2011)

tim self said:


> Victor, it's a good buy.  Then after you get used to it, get the 18 piece set of collets from 800watts on ebay.  Then you can hold anything round from 20mm down.



800watts is no longer on EBay.


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just bought one about 3 weeks ago. Can't figure out what I did before that! It is fantastic for drilling blanks on the lathe.

I completely love it.


----------



## lorbay (Dec 27, 2011)

dogcatcher said:


> tim self said:
> 
> 
> > Victor, it's a good buy.  Then after you get used to it, get the 18 piece set of collets from 800watts on ebay.  Then you can hold anything round from 20mm down.
> ...



Yes he is he is called. 2011amtools

Lin.


----------



## dogcatcher (Dec 27, 2011)

lorbay said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > tim self said:
> ...



2011amttools is also gone, it disappears shortly after the name change from 800watt.  I had 2 items I was watching, EBay pulled them and he hasn't been back since Decemebr 6.


----------



## flyitfast (Dec 27, 2011)

If you haven't ordered the one from CUSA yet, why not?? I have had mine since they brought them out and can't live without it. Great for drilling - Great for turning. Holds well - runs true. I used a friend's Beale and this one is just as good.
gordon


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 27, 2011)

dogcatcher said:


> lorbay said:
> 
> 
> > dogcatcher said:
> ...


 
He has moved to Amazon.com. I guess Amazon takes a smaller "bite" than Feebay
Just type in er32 collet in the Amazon search.
Here's his link on Amazon:http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list...?ie=UTF8&qid=1325042331&sr=8-17&condition=new


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 28, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > lorbay said:
> ...


He's also selling from his own site.  I'll try to dig up it's name.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 28, 2011)

His site is www.amtools.com.


----------



## log2lumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Gee Victor - I wonder how you came across those certificates.  Post a picture of your winning design.

Chuck


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 28, 2011)

Wholesale tool main store and warehouse has the ER32 collets too And start under $20.00 bucks each.
*Wholesale Tool Company*
12155 Stephens Dr.
                         P.O. Box 68
                        Warren, MI 48090-0068
Closer to you, no connection only a long time satisfied customer
wttool.com
:clown:


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 28, 2011)

PTsideshow said:


> Wholesale tool main store and warehouse has the ER32 collets too And start under $20.00 bucks each.
> *Wholesale Tool Company*
> 12155 Stephens Dr.
> P.O. Box 68
> ...



$20 for each collet gets expensive very quickly.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 28, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> PTsideshow said:
> 
> 
> > Wholesale tool main store and warehouse has the ER32 collets too And start under $20.00 bucks each.
> ...


Not when other companies are charging, $35.00 and up for the same import collets. This way you can start out with the  chuck for the wood lathe and get the collet you need, as you need them. 
If you can get a set that covers the sizes you need and want to pay the amount. then that is an option too.
The collet chucks for most metal lathers have slightly different set up than the common import wood lathes no matter what name is on them.
:clown:


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 28, 2011)

PTsideshow said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > PTsideshow said:
> ...



If you are only ever going to need a couple of collets, you are correct that it is better to buy them individually.  However, if there is a chance that a person will need more than a few, then he would be better off buying the full set of 18 for around a hundred bucks.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 28, 2011)

Please post were would one find a set of ER32 collets 18 in total for $100.00
An American made set of decimal sized ER32 18 pcs is $391.00
http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...llet+Sets+(SCM)&update_continue_shopping=true

In stating thew price I was a little high they range from$13.85 to $18.85 each.
:clown:


----------



## Robert Taylor (Dec 28, 2011)

*ER-32 collets*

http://amtools.com/metricset18pcer32precisionmillingcolletsset.aspx





PTsideshow said:


> Please post were would one find a set of ER32 collets 18 in total for $100.00
> An American made set of decimal sized ER32 18 pcs is $391.00
> http://www.wttool.com/index/page/pr...llet+Sets+(SCM)&update_continue_shopping=true
> 
> ...


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anybody bought from this outfit, since the description of their tools seems to leave something lacking, like any information about the tool itself?
I have never heard of this outfit, and being on so many machining/fabricating forums I would have thought that I would have.
:clown:


----------



## PenMan1 (Dec 28, 2011)

If you are talking about Eight Hundred Watt,AMtools (hard point industries). They are GREAT! And ER32 chucks are "standard", so there should be no real difference in quality.

I have one ER32 made in the USA, all my others are Chinese. They all work the same and seem to be the same quality.

In fact, I just five minutes ago placed another order with them.


----------



## EBorraga (Dec 28, 2011)

Ton's of people have bought from him. It's the same guy from Ebay. Never heard anything bad about him.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok, Don't do Ebay any more as some times its hard to tell who the bigger rip off's are the people selling or Ebay themselves.
:clown:


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 29, 2011)

PTsideshow said:


> Ok, Don't do Ebay any more as some times its hard to tell who the bigger rip off's are the people selling or Ebay themselves.
> :clown:


A forum search will find thread after thread praising this seller spanning years.


----------



## PTsideshow (Dec 29, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> PTsideshow said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, Don't do Ebay any more as some times its hard to tell who the bigger rip off's are the people selling or Ebay themselves.
> ...



I don't doubt he has, not having been on this forum long I had not seen or heard of the name/names. It is my opinion about ebay having had issues that they wouldn't resolve with other than buyer be ware! And some storytellers of sellers, with the complaints rising on both it is a bonus that he has a stand alone web site
:clown:


----------

